# Testing openVPN cli & srv behind a NATed router [Cancelled]

## CaptainBlood

Hi dear all.

I'm trying to test a openvpn with both client and server behind an ISP NATed router box.

When testing,

server is at 192.168.0.23/24

client is at 192.168.2.10/24

server is on the wired branch

client is on a wifi gest branch.

certificate and key have been generated for both server and client which  are technically 'startable'  in this regard.

OpenVPN port has been routed to server.

But ....it doesn't work, of course.  :Wink: 

My router says my wan adress is 85.168.124.xxx and its gateway is 85.168.124.1.

From the client I can only ping 85.168.124.1, not 85.168.124.xxx. I can also ping www.google.com.

Anything obviously wrong there?

Could it be due to my ISP routing policy?

In such case how to get sure of it, and maybe how to work around it?

Thanks for your attention.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Tue Sep 06, 2011 6:08 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## CaptainBlood

For the record

server CAN ping 85.168.124.xxx, so maybe I should reverse client and server ... at least for testing purposes.

NATed router also offers wifi connection to the 'wired gateway' 192.168.0.1 but I guess this is a no go.

openVPN config files are from openVPN examples with only changes regarding certificate and key files as well as wan external gateway on the client side.

Thanks for your attention and interestLast edited by CaptainBlood on Tue Sep 06, 2011 6:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CaptainBlood

Setting an VPN on the wired branch then no ping on WAN adress anymore.

So my guess is that my ISP detects the attempt of a the loop via the Internet, and cancels it.

Maybe the explanation is more trivial than that but I can't tell.

I think I will turn to my network of Xen domUs in order to test my openVPN configuration.

Thanks for your attention and interest

----------

